# Should I, or Shouldn't I?



## Loberia (30 April 2013)

Hello!
 At my yard, they are selling up all of the riding school ponies. I fell in love with a 13.2h horse (that I rode every week) and she is up for sale.
The snag:
She doesn't like hacking out alone.
She is priced at £1200

Is she overpriced? Is it worth buying her and can I cure her problem?

She is 12.


Thanks!


----------



## Tammytoo (30 April 2013)

Ity is possible to get her to hack out alone, but it will take time, knowledge and patience - not just days but weeks and months and there's no guarantee you will "cure" her.

Another point to bear in mind is that RS ponies are used to plenty of work and a regular routine.  You may find that your perfect pony turns into a bit of a handful when it gets less work!

As for the price it's really difficult to say without knowing the pony.  It's worth what anyone is willing to pay!


----------



## WandaMare (30 April 2013)

For me it would depend on what she is doing when hacking alone and whether she is just lacking in confidence through little practice or completely phobic because of a previous bad experience. If its the latter it could be too much for you depending on your experience.

What details do you have about her hacking alone, have you seen what she does for yourself? If you are serious about buying her I would find out as much as you can and ask an experienced instructor for their advice.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (30 April 2013)

Agree with the posters above. Its not uncommon for RS horses not to be used to hacking alone, so its something to bear in mind. You need to be a confident rider to overcome this as the pony will look to you to be the leader.

 Also, as already mentioned, the pony is used to working more than you may be able to commit to and once he/she is privately owned, may be a bit more of a handful than you expect.

That said, many RS ponies transition very well, but if this is your first pony, having someone to support you could make a big difference to your enjoyment and the pony's behaviour.


----------



## Antw23uk (30 April 2013)

No I dont think you should buy her.


----------



## Loberia (30 April 2013)

Thanks everyone for your advice!
I am seeing the pony this evening again, and I will ask then for more info!

You are all very helpful, thanks for the advice!


----------



## hnmisty (30 April 2013)

My question is: do you want to hack out on your own? If the answer is no, then that's not much of a problem (as long as you always have friends to go with). 

Have you also tried riding her on her own in the arena? Some RS horses get freaked out by that, as they are so used to following nose to tail.

How well do you know this horse?


----------



## zigzag (30 April 2013)

In the current state the market is atm £1200 is way overpriced for a horse that won't hack alone


----------



## Loberia (30 April 2013)

hnmisty said:



			My question is: do you want to hack out on your own? If the answer is no, then that's not much of a problem (as long as you always have friends to go with). 

Have you also tried riding her on her own in the arena? Some RS horses get freaked out by that, as they are so used to following nose to tail.

How well do you know this horse?
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to a person who knows this horse VERY well, she hasn't been tried hacking out on her own all of the time (she has once or twice), but doesn't do anything malicious, from their experience. 
I have private lessons, she is fine in those!

I know this horse very well, I have jumped, cantered, gone bareback, vaulted etc. on her, she has taught me loads!


----------



## Loberia (30 April 2013)

zigzag said:



			In the current state the market is atm £1200 is way overpriced for a horse that won't hack alone
		
Click to expand...

She comes with tack, is she still overpriced?


----------



## sandi_84 (30 April 2013)

Before I comment on how well priced or not this pony is I hope you don't mind me asking:

How much experience do you have with horses?
Have you ever shared or loaned a horse before?
Have you ridden a variety of horses?
Have you ridden horses with problems such as bucking, planting or napping? If so how did you fare with these issues?
If you did buy a horse where would you keep it? I.e a livery with experienced YO/ liveries/ resident RI who would be able to help you OR would it be on a quiet DIY livery where you'd be left to your own devices OR would you go to a private field where you'd be on your own?

The reason I'm asking is to acertain how well you would cope (again don't take offence please) as owning your own horse is a completely different experience to riding RS horses or having a go on a friends horse


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (1 May 2013)

Is she overpriced?
Probably.
The sensible thing to do would be to look around at other ponies for sale and see what is on offer and try a few.

But...................(and here's the eternal child speaking) I've got the feeling that you love her and want her and everybody should still remember what that felt like with their first pony.

Nothing compares to that feeling even if it all goes wrong.


----------



## hnmisty (1 May 2013)

^^ what she said. Have a look around, but if nothing beats this pony in your eyes, then why not. Yes, she might be overpriced, but if you have your heart set on her, and you can afford her, then just accept that you'll be overpaying for her. 

My old pony was literally priceless (how much could you sell a 35 year old for?) but had someone offered me a million pounds for her, I would have politely told them to jog on. 

At that kind of value (ie not 5k) then if you think she's worth that to you, pay it. But make sure you aren't going to look at what else you could've got for that money in 6 months' time and kick yourself.


----------



## Gloi (1 May 2013)

My first pony came in the exact same circumstances. He was younger but he had never hacked out alone. I had helped look after him at the riding school and although in some ways he wasn't ideal as he had only ever followed other ponies I was determined he was the one I wanted.
At first I had a lot of trouble with him as he'd go so far up the track then turn round and run home. With a lot of determination and help from friends eventually he improved and within a few months I was riding him all over the place with no problems and doing everything I wanted with him.
I am glad I got him because he taught me so much that set me in good stead for other ponies I had.


----------



## Penumbra (1 May 2013)

13.2 is quite small- how old are you, and are you likely to outgrow her? Will you be able to keep your weight down to ride her? Or is she quite a weight carrying type like a highland or a cob?

Are you experienced at riding out on your own? Have you tried to ride her out alone, with a helper on the ground to see what she does? (If the riding school won't allow this, absolutely do not buy her) Would you have company to ride out with sometimes and people willing to help you on the ground?

Depending on where you are in the country £1200 for a pony with tack who is perfect in all other ways and with some potential but won't hack alone in a non malicious way (i.e. green not traumatised or dangerous) is not a ridiculous price but I would go in with a lower offer and see what they say. What are other ponies of a similar size, age and type going for in your area?

Do you have anyone unbiased (i.e. not an instructor at the riding school) to give you advice? 

Has the pony ever lived outside of the riding school? If she hasn't, it may be that other issues will arise outside of a structured and busy environment. What is she like if she has a week off due to illness/lameness for example?


----------



## Loberia (1 May 2013)

sandi_84 said:



			Before I comment on how well priced or not this pony is I hope you don't mind me asking:

How much experience do you have with horses?
Have you ever shared or loaned a horse before?
Have you ridden a variety of horses?
Have you ridden horses with problems such as bucking, planting or napping? If so how did you fare with these issues?
If you did buy a horse where would you keep it? I.e a livery with experienced YO/ liveries/ resident RI who would be able to help you OR would it be on a quiet DIY livery where you'd be left to your own devices OR would you go to a private field where you'd be on your own?

The reason I'm asking is to acertain how well you would cope (again don't take offence please) as owning your own horse is a completely different experience to riding RS horses or having a go on a friends horse 

Click to expand...


I have experience with napping horses, horses bucking etc. I have never (touchwood, I don't want to fall off!) fallen off yet like that.
I have loaned a pony that was a nuisance, so I have experience like that, and the riding stables I am buying her from is also a livery.
I have ridden many horses, young and old, so I think I am quite knowledgable about this.


----------



## Loberia (1 May 2013)

Penumbra said:



			13.2 is quite small- how old are you, and are you likely to outgrow her? Will you be able to keep your weight down to ride her? Or is she quite a weight carrying type like a highland or a cob?

Are you experienced at riding out on your own? Have you tried to ride her out alone, with a helper on the ground to see what she does? (If the riding school won't allow this, absolutely do not buy her) Would you have company to ride out with sometimes and people willing to help you on the ground?

Depending on where you are in the country £1200 for a pony with tack who is perfect in all other ways and with some potential but won't hack alone in a non malicious way (i.e. green not traumatised or dangerous) is not a ridiculous price but I would go in with a lower offer and see what they say. What are other ponies of a similar size, age and type going for in your area?

Do you have anyone unbiased (i.e. not an instructor at the riding school) to give you advice? 

Has the pony ever lived outside of the riding school? If she hasn't, it may be that other issues will arise outside of a structured and busy environment. What is she like if she has a week off due to illness/lameness for example?
		
Click to expand...

I am 11, I read you grow out of 13.2hh when you are roughly 16, and when I outgrow her, my brother will ride her. 

I have had opinions, and people have seen  Pippin and I ride together, we are called a team.


----------



## Clodagh (1 May 2013)

She sounds great, you love her, and anything is worth what someone will pay.
Go for it!


----------



## hnmisty (1 May 2013)

Loberia said:



			I am 11, I read you grow out of 13.2hh when you are roughly 16, and when I outgrow her, my brother will ride her.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. I'm 24 (25 on Sat ), I'm still stuck somewhere between the height of a 12-14 year old (depending on whose guidelines you look at)...I am 5'1". I see adverts for 15.2hh horses for sale as "sadly outgrown". I never even grew into a 15.2hh properly! I am buying one, but only because I wanted something bigger, not because I needed it.

So depends on how much you grow, and how heavy you are. And plan for the worst case scenario of your brother not wanting to ride by the time you've grown out of her.

As I said before, if she's worth £1200 to you, go for it


----------



## RainbowDash (1 May 2013)

Hi, I too don't think that the price is unreasonable. If the pony gives you confidence and you like it - go for it.  

I'm 35 and brought my first pony over a year ago (he is 14hh - me 5ft2) he's worth nothing to most people - but for me and my confidence he's worth thousands.

My only advice is to use an experienced yard - part/full livery (depending on what they offer) - soak up advice from yard staff - the staff at my yard are full of knowledge and as a new owner it is invaluable.  Keep us posted on what you decide to do xxx


----------



## sandi_84 (1 May 2013)

Loberia said:



			I have experience with napping horses, horses bucking etc. I have never (touchwood, I don't want to fall off!) fallen off yet like that.
I have loaned a pony that was a nuisance, so I have experience like that, and the riding stables I am buying her from is also a livery.
I have ridden many horses, young and old, so I think I am quite knowledgable about this.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, that's good! How long have you been riding for?
Did you cope well with the bucking and napping?
I think you might be on to a decent pony, you can always try and haggle the price down 
IMO £1200 isn't a huuuge price but it's still a fair amount, see if you can't knock off the £200 and if it were me I'd go for it  Good luck!


----------



## Loberia (2 May 2013)

Hello Everyone!
Thanks for all of your support and suggestions.
    (I'm NOT just saying this) I have never been deeply bothered about napping or bucking, I would preferably not wish to have a horse bucking me every two minutes, but Pippin has never bucked, in all the time I have spent riding her, and her owners say she hasn't ever either (not confirming that she never will buck or nap etc. though!). My instructor said I coped well, and she teaches people dressage, and breaks horses in.
   I decided to buy her, and we are handing the money over today.

Thanks for everyone's advice! You have all been a real help in our decision!
Without you all we probably would have been lost!


----------



## Kaylum (2 May 2013)

Make sure you get the horse vetted before you hand over any money.  Even if you just get the heart, lungs and eyes checked.  You can't see what's going on in the inside x


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 May 2013)

Congratulations, have fun with Pippin. I'm sure the two of you will make a great partnership.


----------



## Loberia (2 May 2013)

Thanks!  

She is vetted regularly by the riding school, so she should be OK, shouldn't she?

Thanks!


----------



## MerrySherryRider (2 May 2013)

Well, a vetting is different. The vet does a health check for you (the buyer). Its a pre purchase examination to see that the horse is fit and sound and able to do the job that you want it for. Its also needed for insurance sometimes, but as the price is £1200, you shouldn't have any difficulty in getting insurance on her without one (I think.)

However, if the RS is reputable and you've known this pony for some time, it isn't quite so crucial, although, still a good idea generally.


----------



## Loberia (2 May 2013)

Thanks!
She has never had a known problem with her lungs, she is very good on the fast so I am assuming they are fine, same must apply for her heart...


----------



## sandi_84 (3 May 2013)

Loberia said:



			Thanks!
She has never had a known problem with her lungs, she is very good on the fast so I am assuming they are fine, same must apply for her heart...
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes a horse can be ill or sore and you can't always tell because it seems fine when or after you go faster. And there can be something wrong with a horses heart even when their lungs are fine and the other way round too. My horse would try his best for me even if he had a really sore back for example and he wouldn't do the things you'd normally expect a horse in pain to do.

I would also get a vetting done, they come in two types - 2 star vetting or 5 star vetting. It's a check up that goes to your insurance provider and can help keep your insurance costs down so it's good for that and also it's a check up for you too, so you know for sure there is nothing wrong with your horse that could cause serious illness/ cause the horse to be unridable or in pain.

I would definitely reccomend you get at least a 2 star vetting done by your own vet and at the end the vet will send you a sort of certificate that tells you everything they've found and what you might want to look out for with your horses health.

I don't mean to scare you and I'm not saying there will be anything wrong with your horse but it's always better to check these things just in case 

If you've already handed over the money make sure you get a reciept of sale to prove you have bought the horse and if possible see if you can do what my mum did (her horse came up very slightly lame after the vet checked him and she couldn't write the certificate to say he was 100% healthy), see if you can't get a garuntee that if any major health or lamness issues crop up in the next 6 months the place you bought it from will take back the horse and refund your money.

I think you should show your parents this thread if they haven't already seen it, I bet they'd enjoy learning these things too 

Good luck with your new horse! Have fun!


----------



## Honey08 (3 May 2013)

Congratulations on your new pony!  Where are you going to keep her?  Try and be on a yard with other people and lots of help/experience around for the first year or so. 

We need photos!


----------



## rainer (4 May 2013)

Congrats on your new pony! I second we need photos  hope u have lots of fun on her.


----------



## Tnavas (5 May 2013)

Loberia said:



			Hello!
 At my yard, they are selling up all of the riding school ponies. I fell in love with a 13.2h horse (that I rode every week) and she is up for sale.
The snag:
She doesn't like hacking out alone.
She is priced at £1200

Is she overpriced? Is it worth buying her and can I cure her problem?

She is 12.


Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

The first horse I bought wad like this - I bought her and it was the worst decision I ever made.

I suggest that you don't buy her, you are too inexperienced to deal with a nappy horse and will end up as I did really miserable and fed up. I used to spend more time long reining her past things she didn't like. She was only with me for around 9 months - I sold her.


----------

